# mhf fishing competition and get together thoughts needed



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all
after the success of both fishing match's in 2007 i am hoping to run with it again this year but i am looking for a venue, and any dates that would suit you, any idea's and anybody interested in attending please post below and i will get things moving.
regards
alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Good idea Alan where you been thought you'd vanished :lol: just try not to have it when other rallies are on please. We really appreciate you organizing it. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi jaq
sorry not been online for a while been really busy with work but getting sorted now so just dusting off the mh :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fishing*

Hi

I believe that the Camping and Caravan Club at boroughbridge allows fishing. not sure of the whys and wherefores though. I am staying there in February so I can ask for you.

Let me know please.

Russell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alan
How about one UP NORTH :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice site

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there is a site at Ross on Wye called Broadmeadow that has two fishing lakes on site if thats of any use


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan, I can't remember if I mentioned to you about a syndicate lake I'm a member of? 

It's not far from where we live however there is no camping available at the lake, nearest suitable place is about 1.2 miles away at a cost of £5.75 pn (ish) (no electric) but waste disposal, elsan and water available, will send more details if you wish.

It would mean a couple of car trips for anglers(no biggie) and the ladies if not keen on angling could visit Harrogate (3 miles) for some retail therapy and local attractions :wink: 

Pub close by doing great meals or we could bbq on site in the evening,..whatever? Summer months fish the best Carp avge. 13lb Bream avge. 4lb Perch avge. 2lb Tench avge. 3.5lb
So many fish in there the EA took a load away! I guarantee every one will catch or I buy the beer! lol

Dates will be limited as will the numbers attending, so if a rally is on the same date.... so be it :roll: I'm afraid that's not an option I can work around. 8O 

Let me know if you want me to go any further with it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dave
thanks for that im looking for the june or august time depending on interest generated, but too be fair up north might be a good idea plus it will keep steve quiet for 5 min, althought it would be nice to have a site with all amenities available or close by, so leave it with me, 

thanks for all your reply's so far i am l;ooking at all possibilities i just need to confirm dates.
alan


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

hi i go fishing most weeks this place will do the job for you  
http://www.hallcroftfishery.co.uk/

mark.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I fancy this one, I've just got a rod from decathalon


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> I fancy this one, I've just got a rod from decathalon


Me too but I don't do worms


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

well i have had the suggestion of taking on beehive farm rally which is on 27-29 june in derbyshire.
any interests in this please let me know. 
usual mhf match rules apply NO DYNAMITE, fishing sat 10 till 3, 1st 2nd 3rd prizes with trophy and cash for winner.
this is open to all ages male and female and all levels even those who have never fished before, 
regards 
alan


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

lawson64 said:


> well i have had the suggestion of taking on beehive farm rally which is on 27-29 june in derbyshire.
> any interests in this please let me know.
> usual mhf match rules apply NO DYNAMITE, fishing sat 10 till 3, 1st 2nd 3rd prizes with trophy and cash for winner.
> this is open to all ages male and female and all levels even those who have never fished before,
> ...


Oh well 5 and a half hours travel for me, my worms would be deid!! My maggots mouldy and god alone knows what my dynamite would be like   
Thanks Alan would love to come but a wee bit far and no hols till July   It sounds great best of luck with it


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi alan count me in just let us know time n place cheers vince


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

carolgavin
sorry to hear that but keep eyes peeled as i won't be confirming rally until monday or tuesday 
vince 
glad to hear it matey you must of really enjoyed the last 1 :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm down for Beehive anyway Alan, and I friend of mine who lives close by says the fishing is fab. I've never fished though, but I've got my rod and I'm game.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Like Carol, Derbyshire is just too far for us I'm afraid for 2 days  

Maybe Steve and I can organize something at Goosewood (looks ideal) for us Northern tykes obviously on different dates :wink:

How about a national league!  with a MHF champion of champions?


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi alan,friends
Reigning MHF champ here  ,count me in.
After such a great time last year I will defefinatly be there to defend my crown.I have been looking for a suitable venue but have not yet seen anywere that we can have our own space like last year if you know what I mean,anywayif I can help in anyway Alan just let me know.
Tight lines 
Tanky.
Ps I have plenty of spare tackle if anybody wants to borrow some


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*2008 fishing*

hi alan
would love to go fishing that weekend to get the first place but we are coming back from france that weekend .hope there is another fishing weekend this year that we can make.and see every one again
paul & deb


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

we should have one up north, one in the middle and one down south, and we'll figure out a prize


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi not sure if you got sorted but just to let you know that the lake is lovely at Burton Constable, we went there a few times last year and the beauty of it is that the lake looks like a river there are cattle roaming in the fields of Burton Constable Hall which can be seen from the site (also floodlit at night) and there is a club on site for a drink.

What I liked also is that for the ladies Hornsea Freeport is only a short drive away with shops cafes etc.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

The weekend in June is out for us as well, we are flying to Malaga on the Sunday morning, never mind theres always the next one  

Have a great time everyone

Anne


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is a suggestion for the future, we had a club camp/fishing/social it had something for everyone  -
http://www.bosworthwatertrust.co.uk/cms/index.asp?area=Home

Not far from motorway, so easy for people 'up north' or 'down sarf' :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan, after chatting with the greengrass campsite owner (swift rallies base) he is willing to offer up the rally field for a fishing meet, good head of Carp, loads of Catfish and some sturgeons to 26lb :wink: 

The field is level and well drained, EHU available, space would be limited to 14 vans due to the number of pegs available, £10 pn inc, fishing is a fiver per day bait and tackle available on site, no problem with bivvying up for a 3 day duration, clubhouse on site too


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

me, me!


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

I,ll have some of that


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Dave 
You forgot to mention that greengrass said after the fishing match or the next day, he would arange (for a small Fee) for all peps to go out on the jets ski towed on boogie boards and tyres  

Alan Have a look at the website

http://www.greengrasspark.co.uk/


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

yep im up for that to bivvy up for 3 nits ..... excelent


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I guess theres nothing happening with this one then?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> I guess theres nothing happening with this one then?


Zoe

Are you just ..........................Fishing 8O :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Zoe Alan has just ordered a new motorhome see here..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-378767.html#378767

Once he's calmed down a bit we may get a result on the fishing! :roll: :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dave lol
ok as dave's put it ive calmed down now.. :lol: :lol: .
dave can you arrange a date possibly on a bankholiday weekend in may for me and let me know..anyone in agreement to this please let me know.
alan


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bank holidays work well for me as long as its not the easter one I'm off to Folkstone!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Two in May Alan First Monday 5 May and last Mon 26 May


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

HI Alan congratulations on the new van  26th would be good as I,m in Spain first week of May .Would hate to miss it.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If the 26th May suits everyone, I will give the site a call this week, need a definite idea of numbers..

Lawson 64 (1)
Tanky (1)
Zoe 68
Annetony
millipeed
QE2
Hannah29
MandyandDave (1)

Anyone else? Just let me know
:wink: Dave


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dave
reserve a place for sparkyspeedy i think he will be gutted to miss it.
alan


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Dave
As you know BH are no good for us  
If Jan gets one of the days off we may pay a day visit though.

Steve


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

reserve us a place too especially if it is at the beehive

hannah


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

we wont be able to make that date sorry


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Ash NOOoooo 8O !!

No excuses mate, you have be there, we need your valued informative and vast amount of knowledge on all things fishing! :wink: 

Go to France the following day, change your Ferry departure to a Hull one, HAPPY DAYS!


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Come on Ash if you don,t show that leaves Lawson to fill the last spot :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

qe2
how DARE you!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
i can't believe you even thought i'd come last. especially to ash :lol: 
you don't call me *THE LEGEND* for nothing, Anyway at least ive won a match :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Come on Ash try and make it, I need some competition :lol:
tight lines 
tanky


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hannah, I reckon your fella's in with a good chance at this one! :wink:


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

you never know.....we missed the last one unfortunately...he hasn't fished since 2nd december but am sure he will get practising now!!!!!

hannah


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

sorry if i'm being a bit dim but have we got a fixed date and venue now???

hannah


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hannah
i believe the date is 26th may which is a bank holiday weekend as fgor the venue, dave has this in order but we will be posting asap to let u all know 
regards
alan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Not yet set in stone Hannah, but we're looking at the greengrass park venue Alan asked me to look at


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*fishing competition*

Hiya to all you anglers

Sorry we cannot make the 26th May as we have already booked with friends to stay at a site in Pevensey Bay, Eastbourne.

Hope you all have good time and hope to "catch" up with you soon.

Alan - good luck with the new van.

Deb and Paul.


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

well its looks like alans going to get the last place this time..lol as i cannot make it :roll: never mind i be there next time......


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

*fishing*

Alan/Dave
Sorry guys we will not be able to make them dates,its to close to our next trip,would have loved to come like the venue and the company.but a month in spain/portugal wins :lol: :lol: :lol: 
hope you all have a great time
brian/lisa
Dave use the recipe we used last time you will bag up mate :? :?


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Love yous avater matey :lol: :lol: :lol: espesially the FISH :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

ash said:


> Love yous avater matey :lol: :lol: :lol: espesially the FISH :lol: :lol:


Photoshop's marvellous eh Ash! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Here's one I had stuffed and mounted :roll: :wink:


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Dave
You talking about mandy or the fish 8O


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

monsi
pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I'm telling..! :lol: 

OK ..We have 8 motorhomes attending, Ash and Monsi (pools fodder) :lol: :lol: are unavailable due to the calling of some eurofizz lager and the need to top up thier respective tans, because the bottled stuff is turning them such a lovely shade of orange, that would make Tango Man jealous :lol: 

So in the 8 vans how many are going to fish?


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Put me down for one  
cheers Tanky


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

seagull will and pia may do if there is a space for her and she is allowed in the competition.......now wouldn't that be amusing.....one of the kids winning!!!!


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

im there ummmm where we going. 
anyway i will be there
vince


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vince, this is the proposed venue mate, http://www.greengrasspark.co.uk/

normal prices are a tenner per night camping, plus a fiver a day to fish (two rods allowed) I'm hoping to work out a deal for the weekend :wink:


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

sounds good to me count me in
cheers
vince


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I've tried a few times this week to get hold of the owner at G.Grass park,.. phone rings then switches on to fax machine.. :? :x


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> I've tried a few times this week to get hold of the owner at G.Grass park,.. phone rings then switches on to fax machine.. :? :x


Try e.mailing Charlie Dave he is pretty good at replying to e.mails.

Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Email sent, awaiting reply :wink:


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just wondering if there is any news yet


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Nope just tried again now 1540 still no joy,..wonder if he's away? :?


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

sumner ponds is the only place,near horsham sussex


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, managed to get hold of Charlie at G'Grass today, I've given him the dates in May, he's going to come back to me with more info as soon as..

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I've given up on Greengrass, I've heard nothing in the way of a reply, and quite frankly I'm sick of wasting my time!
If anyone else can come up with a venue for a fishing meet, then feel free to post in here and make the arrangements.

Regards Dave
:wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is alway the Beehive Rally Dave fishing is excellent there so i'm told



Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm at Beehive anyway, so that one suits me........I can't wait


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we are hoping to be at the beehive too its 5 minutes from my mum's house so is a good excuse to go and visit. the fishing is very good there and its a nice site, small animal/pet farm and a great cafe with brilliant breakfasts!
hannah


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

How do you fancy the Beehive Rally for this competition Dave. 
My fishing rod will be obsolete soon!  

Zoe


----------

